# emulation windows



## jem25 (4 Avril 2006)

slt tout le monde quelqu'un saurit comment faire tourner un logiciel windows sur mac sans virtaul pc car j'ai juste un logiciel que j'utilise sous vindows au labo donc se serait bête d'utiliser 1.9 GB pour mettre le mettre , je sais pas moi un  truc du style X11 par exemple

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2006)

Un jour, sur MacTel, DarWine te le permettra. Pour l'instant, on peut oublier.


----------



## benko (5 Avril 2006)

Effectivement...il n'y a que virtual PC vraissemblablement.
D'autant que ce n'est quand même pas la panacée car très lent....


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Oui, le couple OS X / Intel est encore tout frais pour les developpeurs, alors laisse-leur un peu de temps. Mais comme Bompi le dit, ca fait longtemps qu'on arrive a de tres bon resultats avec Wine, donc le projet DarWine devrait aller vite.


----------



## benko (5 Avril 2006)

et en fait il semble y avoir également cette solution : 
http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2006/03/20/windows-mac-q


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2006)

Oui mais non. Pour le besoin de Jem25 c'est définitivement (Dar)Wine qu'il lui faut : le but est d'avoir une coquille légère (quelques dizaines de MB) pour exécuter une application allogène dans le système.
Toutes les solutions de type VPC, Parallels, VMWare ou même la virtualisation façon Intel ne conviennent pas à son énoncé puisqu'il ne veut pas installer Windows (environ 2 GB) sur son poste. Ce que je comprends fort bien ...


----------



## FERDINAND (5 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le couple OS X / Intel est encore tout frais pour les developpeurs, alors laisse-leur un peu de temps. Mais comme Bompi le dit, ca fait longtemps qu'on arrive a de tres bon resultats avec Wine, donc le projet DarWine devrait aller vite.



Bonjour à tous,

J'allai poser la même question que jem25 sauf que moi c'est pour la généalogie! Vaut-il mieux attendre DarWine? je ne suis plus à queques mois...
DarWine devrait aller vite, c'est à dire, quelques semaines ?


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

FERDINAND a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'allai poser la même question que jem25 sauf que moi c'est pour la généalogie! Vaut-il mieux attendre DarWine? je ne suis plus à queques mois...
> DarWine devrait aller vite, c'est à dire, quelques semaines ?



Pour le genealogie ? Tu veux faire quoi ? Le projet Wine est collaboratif, dur de garantir une sortie.


----------



## FERDINAND (5 Avril 2006)

Je voudrais faire ma généalogie et la mettre sur Généanet seulement les logiciels généanet ne sont pas fais pour Mac. J'ai bien "Hérédis" en démo mais je le trouve compliqué.


----------



## Max London (5 Avril 2006)

Ben ca y est les gars, Bootcamp est la


----------



## jem25 (5 Avril 2006)

je presice qd même moi j'ai un powerbook donc les solutions Intel je peut oublier mais vos conseils ont augmenter mes connaissances dans le monde du mac ( que je decouvre depuis qqs mois), sinon virtualpc nebouffe pas bcp de memoire avec son menu demarer a cote du finder ( j'ai 1?5 G de ram mais bon si c'est pour en bouffer 5112 pour rien ce serait dommage):rose:?

Merci


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

pour de l'emulation, il y 'a aussi Qemu, mais on est obligé d'installer windows


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2006)

Sur VPC aussi il faut installer Windows. VPC ne fait qu'émuler un PC (comme son nom l'indique) et pas Windows.

Mais pour ce que j'en sais il n'y a que VPC qui ait des performances "correctes". J'ai essayé d'installer Windows sur un autre émulateur (Bochs il me semble  ) et je ne suis même pas arrivé au bout de l'install, après plus de deux heures


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2006)

xp tourne correctement sur mon mini intel, via Q, et la verson actuelle fonctionnne toujours en emulation.
je n'ai jamais eu une experience aussi positive avec VPC.... mais faut dire que je me suis arreté au G4/700


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Bin boot camp, c'est juste un moyen de booter sous Windows, semble-t-il. Donc un peu intéressant pour le switcher apeuré ou l'utilisateur en manque de Visio, Autocad etc.
Mais l'idée de rebooter à chaque fois est un peu réfrigérante. Je préfèrerais VMWare ...


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2006)

Et devoir payer 279  pour un Windows Familiale, moi j'attendrais Darwine.


----------



## FERDINAND (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon et bien je n'ai rien compris à tout ce qui vient d'être dit... tout ça c'est un vocabulaire que je ne comprend pas, je suis vraiment hermétique. Je pense que je vais attendre DarWine comme le suggère ntx, j'ai été voir "boocamp" mais c'est en anglais et je ne connais pas!
merci


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Je vais essayer d'être plus clair :
1. Choix du système au boot
Bootcamp te permet de relancer ton MacIntel sous Windows ou sous Mac OS X au choix. C'est donc un choix au démarrage de la machine. Quand tu es sous Windows, Mac OS X ne tourne pas et vice-versa.
2. Virtualisation logicielle
VMWare, Parallels, Virtual PC (et Virtual Server) te permettent, alors que tu es sous Windows, de faire tourner DANS UNE FENÊTRE, un autre OS (Linux, Windows encore, Solaris, *BSD, BeOS, SkyOS etc.) Une solution analogue est supputée disponible pour Leppard
3. "Tromper l'adversaire"
DarWine te permet de faire tourner une application de Windows dans Mac OS X : seul Mac OS X tourne. DarWine fait en sorte de tromper l'application pour qu'elle croit qu'elle est sous Windows. DarWine tire son origine du (vieux) projet Wine, disponible sous Linux et FreeBSD, et qui me permet depuis longtemps de faire tourner MS Word ou MS Excel dans Linux sans avoir à lancer Windows
4. Virtualisation de bas niveau
Là, c'est carrément Intel (et AMD de son côté) qui a intégré des fonctionnalités à ses nouveaux processeurs qui permettent de lancer plusieurs OS simultanément en partageant le matériel [là, je ne suis pas très au point sur cette partie]. Disons que c'est comme si au lancement un tout petit OS extrêmement minimal était lancé, qui se chargerait de lancer Windows, Mac OS X etc. simultanément.


----------



## jem25 (6 Avril 2006)

3. "Tromper l'adversaire"
DarWine te permet de faire tourner une application de Windows dans Mac OS X : seul Mac OS X tourne. DarWine fait en sorte de tromper l'application pour qu'elle croit qu'elle est sous Windows. DarWine tire son origine du (vieux) projet Wine, disponible sous Linux et FreeBSD, et qui me permet depuis longtemps de faire tourner MS Word ou MS Excel dans Linux sans avoir à lancer Windows


Darwine va tourner sur intel non? ou bien sur ppc aussi cela m'arrangerais


----------



## jem25 (6 Avril 2006)

OK j'ai eu ma réponse enn allant sur le site euh qq peu m'expliquer comment cela marche je veux dire comment on installe une appli pc


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

En fait, DarWine tourne _a minima_ sur PPC et tournera _a maxima_ sur Intel.
Explication :
DarWine contient des librairies qui recréent les librairies originelles de Windows. Ces librairies sont recompilables (et recompilées) suivant le système de destination. Fort bien.
Mais bien évidemment les applications que tu trouves "ailleurs" (chez MS ou n'importe quel développeur pour Windows) ne fonctionnent que sur des processeurs x86. Donc pour les faire fonctionner sur PPC il faut un émulateur du processeur x86 sur PPC. Il y avait donc un projet de coupler QEmu avec DarWine. On se doute que c'est légèrement tombé à la trappe depuis l'annonce des Mactels !!

Résumons : 
- DarWine, à terme, permettra de faire tourner des applications Windows sur Mac OS X / Intel sans recompilation.
- DarWine ne permettra sans doute jamais de faire tourner des applications Windows sur Mac OS X / PPC, sauf à les recompiler.

Voili.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2006)

Je suis trop long à répondre


----------



## FERDINAND (6 Avril 2006)

Merci bompi pour tes explications, j'ai pas tout compris mais c'est dèjà plus clair dans ma tête...


----------



## Gofaz (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
Voila mon probléme j'ai telecharger darwine et lorsque j'ouvre une application de windows et bien il me dit qui ne trouve pas le fichier X11 alors qu'il est installer a priorie donc je vois pas trop d'ou sa vient si vous pouviez m'aider ?
Merciii


----------

